# Removing grips without destroying them.



## HEMI426 (Jun 26, 2022)

Does anyone know how to remove grips without killing them, is there a trick I am unaware of. I wanted to save these but got impatient and murdered them. So I made key chains out of what was left. I used low heat, oil, soapy water, butter knife, rag and plyers but they didn't budge, I thought they were glued but when I cut them off there was no sign of anything. Please chime in if you have a trick. Thanks, I put on the metalflake ones, they look way better.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 26, 2022)

Put each grip, while still on the bars, and one at a time, in a pot of sub boiling water for four or five minutes.  Usually that will do it.  Some grips take a little extra time in the water.  They will be wicked hot coming out so use oven mitts or work gloves.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks Brant, I didn't try that. Does that expand the rubber and not the bar?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Does anyone know how to remove grips without killing them, is there a trick I am unaware of. I wanted to save these but got impatient and murdered them. So I made key chains out of what was left. I used low heat, oil, soapy water, butter knife, rag and plyers but they didn't budge, I thought they were glued but when I cut them off there was no sign of anything. Please chime in if you have a trick. Thanks, I put on the metalflake ones, they look way better.
> 
> View attachment 1652411
> 
> ...



I use the skinniest slotted screw driver I have and work it in with a tiny bit of wd40 . Sometimes you need to get it way down in there. (That's what she said).  I have often thought an artists flat flexible paint mixing knife might work.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 26, 2022)

WD to put them back on as well. It evaporates.


----------



## TRM (Jun 26, 2022)

Find an open end wrench that fits snug over the bars. Slide it over the bar and against the edge of the grip and then hammer the grip off hitting the side of the wrench. If you can heat it first in water like Brant suggested it will work even better.

I've also had good success with compressed air under the edge while twisting and pulling.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Thanks Brant, I didn't try that. Does that expand the rubber and not the bar?



Not sure what expansion occurs, the rubber will soften and and it seems to work on any rust action under the grips.  Usually I am working off much older grips than yours.  Always seems to do the trick; I have only lost a few patients due to breakage or cracking.  Sometimes with older teens-30's grips you then have to use the John Deere tire juice after they dry out if a white chalky look appears.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 26, 2022)

I got the butter knife in there pretty far and it stretched, it didn't rip which made me think it would just twist off, I even wiggled it around the bar while in there. After all these tries I finally said out loud f#@k this and cut them off.


----------



## TRM (Jun 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I got the butter knife in there pretty far and it stretched, it didn't rip which made me think it would just twist off, I even wiggled it around the bar while in there. After all these tries I finally said out loud f#@k this and cut them off.



If you got that far with a butter knife, you probably could have stuck the tip of an air nozzle under the edge and twisted them right off.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 26, 2022)

When I got the grips off the chrome was nice. The grip was a real soft stretchy rubber.  They probably had to be stretched to go on in the first place.. They are dead and buried now.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

Those grips look like fairly recent repops and the material looks different (weird) to me. And what color Schwinn were those supposed to match? Must be off a ChinSchwinn so no great loss.  😜


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 26, 2022)

GTs58 you're right it is a repop Stingray in green.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> GTs58 you're right it is a repop Stigray in green.
> 
> View attachment 1652449
> 
> View attachment 1652450




Ahhh, and pisspoor color match to boot.


----------



## dave429 (Jun 26, 2022)

I use an air compressor. Put a spray nozzle in one end of the grip and hold my thumb over the opposite grip. Blows them right off. Then switch sides and put thumb over open bar end and put nozzle at the end of the other grip and it will pop right off. Sometimes you have to give it a little twist. I use the pictured air gun tool with the rubber nozzle attached.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> GTs58 you're right it is a repop Stigray in green.
> 
> View attachment 1652449
> 
> View attachment 1652450



Those rubber repop grips are impossible to remove without cutting.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 26, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I use the skinniest slotted screw driver I have and work it in with a tiny bit of wd40 . Sometimes you need to get it way down in there. (That's what she said).  I have often thought an artists flat flexible paint mixing knife might work.



I do this same thing, but in lieu of WD40 I have some Dawn & water in a Visine bottle...same idea though!
I've done Brant's method too with much success...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

Use Windex for the install, and throw that can of WD-40 in the trash can.  😂


----------



## Gully (Jun 26, 2022)

I soften them up with a heat gun used carefully.  Works for putting on old hard grips as well.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 26, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Does anyone know how to remove grips without killing them, is there a trick I am unaware of. I wanted to save these but got impatient and murdered them. So I made key chains out of what was left. I used low heat, oil, soapy water, butter knife, rag and plyers but they didn't budge, I thought they were glued but when I cut them off there was no sign of anything. Please chime in if you have a trick. Thanks, I put on the metalflake ones, they look way better.
> 
> View attachment 1652411
> 
> ...






dave429 said:


> I use an air compressor. Put a spray nozzle in one end of the grip and hold my thumb over the opposite grip. Blows them right off. Then switch sides and put thumb over open bar end and put nozzle at the end of the other grip and it will pop right off. Sometimes you have to give it a little twist. I use the pictured air gun tool with the rubber nozzle attached.
> 
> View attachment 1652463



Works perfectly... I use the same method to remove my golf club grips.....


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 26, 2022)

dave429 said:


> I use an air compressor. Put a spray nozzle in one end of the grip and hold my thumb over the opposite grip. Blows them right off. Then switch sides and put thumb over open bar end and put nozzle at the end of the other grip and it will pop right off. Sometimes you have to give it a little twist. I use the pictured air gun tool with the rubber nozzle attached.
> 
> View attachment 1652463



Exactly what I do and it works like a charm every time.


----------



## phantom (Jun 26, 2022)

I took original grips off two 62 Travelers this morning. Never removed in 60 years. Lift the ends with small flat blade screwdriver, shoot in windex and turn with some pressure. Slipped right off.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 26, 2022)

I usually use Armor All and a flat screwdriver.  sometimes I'll grab them and twist using channel locks if needed.


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2022)

Leave the bars out in the sun for a few hours. When they warm up the grips should loosen up.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 26, 2022)

lots of good ideas.. now, how do you get the ones that are as hard as wooden grips to stay on the bars?


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 26, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> lots of good ideas.. now, how do you get the ones that are as hard as wooden grips to stay on the bars?



Wrap black electrical tape around the bars at a point where the grip hides the tape, and then add tape to your liking of resistance.


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2022)

I agree with @coasterbrakejunkie1969.  I have done it that way for years with good results. No damage


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 26, 2022)

The immersion in boiling (almost) water has never failed for me.  TOC 20th century grips were sometimes glued down with shellac- give the heat time to work, or heat up the bars with a heat gun to loosen that up.


----------



## PapaPengin (Jun 26, 2022)

Rubbing alcohol works for me. And it doesn't make a mess if I spill it. Though 50-70 year old grips are the oldest I've played with. Another plus is it kills germs. Win/win.


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jun 26, 2022)

I  have  had  reasonably  good  luck  with  the  tiny  flatblade  screwdriver.....put  oil  or  soapy  water  on  it  and  slowly  work  it  in  there  as  far  as  You  can.......The  straw  on  a  can  of  WD-40  will  then  fit  down  in  there  and  pump  it  full  of  penetrating  oil......I  have  also  used  just  plain  old  Windex....Good  Luck  on  Your  next  set!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

Bryan Akens said:


> I  have  had  reasonably  good  luck  with  the  tiny  flatblade  screwdriver.....put  oil  or  soapy  water  on  it  and  slowly  work  it  in  there  as  far  as  You  can.......The  straw  on  a  can  of  WD-40  will  then  fit  down  in  there  and  pump  it  full  of  penetrating  oil......I  have  also  used  just  plain  old  Windex....Good  Luck  on  Your  next  set!!!




Keep in mind that some petroleum products destroy vinyl, types of rubber etc.... WD is highly distilled mineral spirits.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 26, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I use the skinniest slotted screw driver I have and work it in with a tiny bit of wd40 . Sometimes you need to get it way down in there. (That's what she said).  I have often thought an artists flat flexible paint mixing knife might work.



I saw a t shirt, "Divers Do It Deeper".


----------



## leadsledrider (Jun 26, 2022)

A heat gun at low heat about 10 - 12 inches away from the grip. Start at the lower end and work around the grip. After about two minutes try to twist it. If it doesn’t move  continue heating for three or four minutes. It should move by then. Then twist and pull at the same time. Then heat again and repeat. It will be slow going but you have to be patient.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2022)

I prefer the blow gun method or smacking the open end wrench method on these Schwinn grips. Less than a minute the job is done with no farting around while your beer gets warm.


----------



## AndyA (Jun 27, 2022)

These are all good ideas. The one addition I can make is to the "small screwdriver" method. Instead of a screwdriver, I use a cutoff from a cable tie. It's just over 1/4" wide and has enough stiffness to work it under a grip, but it won't scratch the handlebar or tear the grip. The process is to work it under as far as it will go, squirt in some water, work it around side-to-side and forward, give the grip a twist, and repeat. This can also be combined with the "hairdryer/heatgun" method, when necessary. Have fun!


----------



## Indian Man (Jun 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Put each grip, while still on the bars, and one at a time, in a pot of sub boiling water for four or five minutes.  Usually that will do it.  Some grips take a little extra time in the water.  They will be wicked hot coming out so use oven mitts or work gloves.



This is the DEAL , always used this method!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 27, 2022)

For Schwinn grips, I use a 7/8 open end wrench. I'll place a small piece of electrical tape over the inside opening so I don't scratch the bar. Two, or three whacks with a hammer knocks them off. Haven't  ruined any doing it like that.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 27, 2022)

Large Cresent Wrench, Elbow Grease, Boom Done.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 27, 2022)

... Small flat blade screw driver inserted ... then compressed air with the rubber tip right next to it while twisting it off ... I use hair spray inside the new grip install ... it lets you move them around where you want em ... and they won't move when it dries ...  you can remove them easy with the same method ...


----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2022)

I know. As crazy as this may sound, I don't own an air compressor.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 27, 2022)

phantom said:


> I know. As crazy as this may sound, I don't own an air compressor.



Foot pump? ... bike tires need air ...


----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Foot pump? ... bike tires need air ...



I have a few foot pumps, but I am not going to try and get grips off with them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 28, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Use Windex for the install, and throw that can of WD-40 in the trash can.  😂



Yes you are correct it worked great, no more WD for grips.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 28, 2022)

phantom said:


> I know. As crazy as this may sound, I don't own an air compressor.



Yes that does sound crazy, you need one.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 28, 2022)

I have a very old, very dull ice pick, slide it under the grip slowly, then insert the straw from a can of spray silicone.  Remove pick, firmly yet gently turn grip, they slide right off.


----------



## Pokitren (Jun 28, 2022)

AndyA said:


> These are all good ideas. The one addition I can make is to the "small screwdriver" method. Instead of a screwdriver, I use a cutoff from a cable tie. It's just over 1/4" wide and has enough stiffness to work it under a grip, but it won't scratch the handlebar or tear the grip. The process is to work it under as far as it will go, squirt in some water, work it around side-to-side and forward, give the grip a twist, and repeat. This can also be combined with the "hairdryer/heatgun" method, when necessary. Have fun!
> 
> View attachment 1652951



Can I clarify exactly how you apply the hairdryer/heatgun in this case?


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 28, 2022)

TRM said:


> Find an open end wrench that fits snug over the bars. Slide it over the bar and against the edge of the grip and then hammer the grip off hitting the side of the wrench. If you can heat it first in water like Brant suggested it will work even better.
> 
> I've also had good success with compressed air under the edge while twisting and pulling.



This has worked 100% of the times I've removed grips with no mess, no damage and no drama.


----------



## AndyA (Jun 28, 2022)

Pokitren said:


> Can I clarify exactly how you apply the hairdryer/heatgun in this case?



Just heat up the grip at any step in the process. Don't melt it; warm to the touch is adequate. It makes the grip more pliable.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jun 28, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> lots of good ideas.. now, how do you get the ones that are as hard as wooden grips to stay on the bars?



When I worked for Schwinn we used hair-spray (aqua net), give a squirt into the grip and slide it home.
Compressed air is the best to remove stubborn grips.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 28, 2022)

Come on guys. Just use a high power compressor. They blow right off.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 28, 2022)

I couldn't find a vid for bikes, but this one for golf clubs is exactly how quick they come off using air.


----------



## TieDye (Jun 29, 2022)

Air nozzle (blow nozzle) into the hole, cover the hole on the other one. The one with the hole covered will be the 1st one to come off. Pressure builds and moves that grip right off the handlebar.  Then put the nozzle in and blow the other one off.  Sometimes you have to turn the grip back and forth a bit to unstick it.  It works every time.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 29, 2022)

Small ice pick between the bar and the grip.  Insert the red tube on the WD-40 in next to the ice pick. A couple of squirts, then twist and pull on the grip. Hasn’t failed me (yet.)


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jun 29, 2022)

Expansion with heat is the way. Full sun or heat gun. Pry them up a little, spray some Windex (or PB Blaster) up in there and start wrestlin'. If the original installer used hairspray it's going to be tough. If you can pry them up a little without splitting, I have found compressed air sometimes speeds things up (depending on how much elasticity is left in them) wear some goggles tho


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 30, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> When I got the grips off the chrome was nice. The grip was a real soft stretchy rubber.  They probably had to be stretched to go on in the first place.. They are dead and buried now.




As @TRM stated, I myself have had good luck using the air nozzle trick.

Rafael


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Immersion in just off the boil water works every time for me.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 30, 2022)

My wife prefers that I leave bicycle parts out of the bathrooms and the kitchen (and keep them in my shop.)


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 2, 2022)

The best thing I have seen is gently use a narrow flat blade screwdriver , push the screwdriver into the grip about an inch a spray a little brake parts cleaner in the grip & they twist right off , a heat gun & WD 40 works about the same


----------



## Nashman (Jul 2, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> When I worked for Schwinn we used hair-spray (aqua net), give a squirt into the grip and slide it home.
> Compressed air is the best to remove stubborn grips.



Hair spray for the install is the "bees knees".


----------



## Nashman (Jul 2, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> My wife prefers that I leave bicycle parts out of the bathrooms and the kitchen (and keep them in my shop.)



Sounds like a "re-training" opportunity here. Just kidding, ( comment and picture) but if you don't break or slime anything up, leave it like you found it, what's the harm? Maybe not when she's in the tub having a bubble bath, or your pasta for dinner is draining in the sink, but it's a "once in awhile" procedure.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 2, 2022)

I did my soapy water Visine bottle & small screwdriver trick this morning with no issues...
I like all of the different methods!


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Jul 2, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Does anyone know how to remove grips without killing them, is there a trick I am unaware of. I wanted to save these but got impatient and murdered them. So I made key chains out of what was left. I used low heat, oil, soapy water, butter knife, rag and plyers but they didn't budge, I thought they were glued but when I cut them off there was no sign of anything. Please chime in if you have a trick. Thanks, I put on the metalflake ones, they look way better.
> 
> View attachment 1652411
> 
> ...



I use open end wrench ,slide over bar against grip tap off with hammer


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Come on guys. Just use a high power compressor. They blow right off.



The Force is Strong With This One! 🌌


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Hair spray for the install is the "bees knees".



Acetone & move fast, no smoking!


----------



## Thee (Jul 2, 2022)

phantom said:


> I know. As crazy as this may sound, I don't own an air compressor.



Dude? Well only 176 days until Christmas! 🛠🪛🗜🪚


----------



## phantom (Jul 2, 2022)

Thee said:


> Dude? Well only 176 days until Christmas! 🛠🪛🗜🪚



Dude !  I don't have one because I have no need for one.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 2, 2022)

phantom said:


> Dude !  I don't have one because I have no need for one.



Sounds to me like we found you an excuse to get one😉😂


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Those grips look like fairly recent repops and the material looks different (weird) to me. And what color Schwinn were those supposed to match? Must be off a ChinSchwinn so no great loss.  😜



ChinSchwinn 🤓  🤓


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Use Windex for the install, and throw that can of WD-40 in the trash can.  😂



🤓🤪


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 2, 2022)

@Nashman posted ”Sounds like a "re-training" opportunity here. Just kidding, ( comment and picture) but if you don't break or slime anything up, leave it like you found it, what's the harm? Maybe not when she's in the tub having a bubble bath, or your pasta for dinner is draining in the sink, but it's a "once in awhile" procedure.”


Really no need to. When we built the house, we designed the lower level to have a two car tandem garage built into it.  That garage houses the mechanicals for the house, my woodworking stuff, and my bicycle shop with necessary tools and with its own deep sink.  Perfect for clean-up, wet sanding, OA baths, and anything else that needs hot water.


----------



## Gully (Jul 2, 2022)

Seven pages lol!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2022)

TRM said:


> Find an open end wrench that fits snug over the bars. Slide it over the bar and against the edge of the grip and then hammer the grip off hitting the side of the wrench. If you can heat it first in water like Brant suggested it will work even better.
> 
> I've also had good success with compressed air under the edge while twisting and pulling.



I tried the hammer and wrench and this works pretty slick. Never tried this before and works amazingly well... Thanks @TRM.....


----------

